# ea access



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

To any one who has it, or has debated it, fifa 15 is now available free along with lots of others 

Nba live 15
Madden 15
Nhl 15
Plants v zombies 
Need for Speed rivals 
Peggle 

And I think some others, are all free if you are an ea access member. £4 a month or I think £20 for the year


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Now they have released Fifa 15 on it, You can trade in your Fifa disk for £21 at game (price match CEX if you near one)

Pays for the year subscription, keeps Fifa and gets you loads of other games.


----------

